# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Wel of niet een maag beschermer

## dolfijnjorien

Hallo, 

Ik ben 16 en ik gebruik best wel vaak een diclofenac(25mg), en nu was ik laatst bij mijn begeleider en die vond dat ik een maag beschermer moest hebben, dus had ik naar mijn huisarts gebeld om dat te gaan overleggen, nu zei mijn huisarts van dat ik dat niet hoefde te hebben omdat ze die alleen uischrijven bij mensen van 65 jaar en ouder :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  Klopt dat wel?? 

Hoop dat iemand mij hier een antwoord op kan geven :Smile:

----------


## Sefi

Altijd een maagbeschermer gebruiken bij veel of langdurig gebruik van NSAID's (diclofenac, ibuprofen, naproxen, e.d.)
Eigenlijk zouden artsen dat standaard moeten voorschrijven bij een recept voor NSAID's, maar helaas zijn er nog veel artsen die dit niet doen.

Heb je last van maagklachten (pijn of zuur) als je een diclofenac op hebt? Als dat het geval is dan zou ik zeker nog aandringen bij je huisarts.

Het is geen waar dat het alleen wordt voorgeschreven voor mensen van 65 jaar of ouder.
Je schrijft een maagbeschermer voor, om maagklachten te voorkomen, omdat de kans groot is dat je klachten gaat krijgen bij veelvuldig gebruik van NSAID's. Helaas geven sommige artsen pas een maagbeschermer als er klachten zijn, maar dat is eigenlijk al te laat.
Voorkomen is beter dan genezen.

----------


## sietske763

hoi,
dat is echt grote onzin van je HA,
net zoals sefi zegt moet je voor die med. een maagbeschermer hebben,
heb zelf in ZH gewerkt en bijna alle pat. kregen een maagbeschermer voor hun pijnstilling met diclo
zelf heb ik er meerdere gehad maar de pantazol 40 mg vind ik de beste.

----------


## cvandamme

Ja, een maagbeschermer is dan zeker nodig!!!!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

> Altijd een maagbeschermer gebruiken bij veel of langdurig gebruik van NSAID's (diclofenac, ibuprofen, naproxen, e.d.)
> Eigenlijk zouden artsen dat standaard moeten voorschrijven bij een recept voor NSAID's, maar helaas zijn er nog veel artsen die dit niet doen.
> 
> Heb je last van maagklachten (pijn of zuur) als je een diclofenac op hebt? Als dat het geval is dan zou ik zeker nog aandringen bij je huisarts.
> 
> Het is geen waar dat het alleen wordt voorgeschreven voor mensen van 65 jaar of ouder.
> Je schrijft een maagbeschermer voor, om maagklachten te voorkomen, omdat de kans groot is dat je klachten gaat krijgen bij veelvuldig gebruik van NSAID's. Helaas geven sommige artsen pas een maagbeschermer als er klachten zijn, maar dat is eigenlijk al te laat.
> Voorkomen is beter dan genezen.



Ik heb geen last van maagklachten alleen heb ik soms wel dat ik ze op de lege maag slik of zoals in het weekend dat je dan 's avonds wel wat drank drinkt. Maar net als je zegt voorkomen is beter dan genezen, dat vind ik dan ook wel alleen heb ik niet echt zo iets van goh laat ik maar eens eventjes weer naar de huisarts gaan want die man die zegt dan toch nee geef ik niet dan is et voor mij wel zinloos om dat te gaan aanvragen snapje?

----------


## Sefi

Anders bel je naar de assistente van de huisarts of dat ze wil vragen of dat je die maagbeschermer krijgt. Dan hoef je er niet naartoe. Dat heb ik ook zelf ook wel gedaan om dingen te proberen te regelen via de assistente.
Als je soms wat last had van zuur dan had je dat natuurlijk als argument kunnen gebruiken en had het wellicht beter gelukt.

Moet je die diclofenac nog voor lang blijven slikken? Of is het een tijdelijk iets? Als het tijdelijk is en je hebt er verder geen last van dan kun je het misschien laten schieten, maar zoals gezegd zou een maagbeschermer eigenlijk wel moeten.

----------


## Ronald68

> Hallo, 
> 
> Ik ben 16 en ik gebruik best wel vaak een diclofenac(25mg), en nu was ik laatst bij mijn begeleider en die vond dat ik een maag beschermer moest hebben, dus had ik naar mijn huisarts gebeld om dat te gaan overleggen, nu zei mijn huisarts van dat ik dat niet hoefde te hebben omdat ze die alleen uischrijven bij mensen van 65 jaar en ouder Klopt dat wel?? 
> 
> Hoop dat iemand mij hier een antwoord op kan geven


Onzin, ik ben 42 en krijg bij gebruik van diclofenac ook een maagbeschermer echter mede doordat ik ook aan de paroxetine zit overigens.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

@Sefi: Ik had ook de doktersassistent gebeld om dat te overleggen maar toen zei zij tegen mij dat ze dat eerst met de dokter moest overleggen 

Die diclofenac slik ik onderhand al een heel tijd

----------


## Sefi

Klopt dat de assistente eerst moet overleggen met de dokter, maar dan kan ze je toch terug bellen, of je belt later terug als ze de tijd heeft gehad om te overleggen.
Of heeft ze dat gedaan en kreeg je ze niet?

Ik heb even in je profiel gekeken en zag dat je vorig jaar gevallen bent. Is dat de reden dat je de diclofenac slikt? Is het voor je bekken probleem?
Bekkenproblemen zijn me ook bekend en doordat ze mij in mijn tienerjaren hebben laten doorlopen met mijn klachten, heb ik nu artrose. 
Op dit moment weet ik wat de oplossing had geweest voor het bekkenprobleem, dus als dit jou probleem is dan wil ik je dat wel vertellen. Maar voor het geval ik een heel verhaal typ voor niks, wacht ik je reaktie eerst ff af  :Smile: .

----------


## dotito

@Dolfijnjorien,

Dit heb ik nog nooit niet gehoord dat een Dr geen maagbeschermers wilt geven,neem anders een andere Dr er zijn er toch genoeg.

Of zeg gewoon anders dat je last hebt van u maag,een leugen om bestwil!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

> Klopt dat de assistente eerst moet overleggen met de dokter, maar dan kan ze je toch terug bellen, of je belt later terug als ze de tijd heeft gehad om te overleggen.
> Of heeft ze dat gedaan en kreeg je ze niet?
> 
> Ik heb even in je profiel gekeken en zag dat je vorig jaar gevallen bent. Is dat de reden dat je de diclofenac slikt? Is het voor je bekken probleem?
> Bekkenproblemen zijn me ook bekend en doordat ze mij in mijn tienerjaren hebben laten doorlopen met mijn klachten, heb ik nu artrose. 
> Op dit moment weet ik wat de oplossing had geweest voor het bekkenprobleem, dus als dit jou probleem is dan wil ik je dat wel vertellen. Maar voor het geval ik een heel verhaal typ voor niks, wacht ik je reaktie eerst ff af .






Die assistent heeft toen idd overlegd met de huisarts en toen kon ik de volgende dag terug bellen, dat heb ik dus gedaan en die zei tegen mij dat ik ze niet kreeg vandaar. 

Dat ik diclofenac slik is idd voor mijn bekken, wat vervelend dat jij nu atrose hebt :Frown:  Dit is dus idd mijn probleem, hoop dat ik er ook snel van af kom want dit duurt al heel erg lang, ben eerst al bij de fysiotherapeut geweest en later ook nog bij een mensendieck therapie maar het helpt allebei niet en straks ga ik naar een shiatsu therapie en ik hoop dat dat helpt en anders weet ik het ook niet meer. Alleen het nadeel van die shiatsu therapie is, dat ik er pas in november terecht kan, omdat die man het aardig druk heeft dus ik wacht nog netjes af!! 

Mag ik vragen wat jij toen met je bekken had? Die van mij kantelen nog wel eens en vaak heb ik ook wel last van me lies erbij. 

Liefs,

----------


## dolfijnjorien

> @Dolfijnjorien,
> 
> Dit heb ik nog nooit niet gehoord dat een Dr geen maagbeschermers wilt geven,neem anders een andere Dr er zijn er toch genoeg.
> 
> Of zeg gewoon anders dat je last hebt van u maag,een leugen om bestwil!


Hoi hoi, 

Ik heb daar idd ook nog nooit een dokter over gehoord. Normaal gesproken doet mijn huisarts daar niet zo moeilijk over, alleen nu wel :EEK!:  Want dat hij zegt het is alleen voor mensen van 65+ dat is gewoon onzin want ken ook nog wel andere mensen die het slikken en die nog geen 65+ Maar ik wacht nog wel heel eventjes wat mijn begeleider bij Lentis er opgevonden heeft en anders ga ik gewoon nog een keertje na m'n huisarts toe en dan ga ik dat gewoon eissen!

----------


## Sefi

> Mag ik vragen wat jij toen met je bekken had? Die van mij kantelen nog wel eens en vaak heb ik ook wel last van me lies erbij. 
> 
> Liefs,[/FONT]


Doordat het bekken steeds scheef gaat staan raken je spieren overbelast en gaan verzuren en maken spierknoopjes aan. Doordat je spierknopen hebt worden de spieren verkort en trekken je spieren de gewrichten/botten weer scheef.
Dus het is van belang om de spierknopen = triggerpoints uit te schakelen.

Triggerpoint therapie lijkt wel een beetje op shiatsu, maar is wel anders.
Shiatsu werkt ook met drukpunten, maar dat zijn andere punten dan triggerpoints. 

Het belangrijkste is om de triggerpoints uit te schakelen en dit kan door middel van gewone triggerpoint therapie (behandelaars kun je hier vinden: http://www.triggerpointcoach.nl/b.ph...&sort=postcode) Je kunt per provincie zoeken. Als er niemand in de buurt zit kun je ook op Google je woonplaats + triggerpoints intypen en zien of er dan nog wat uit komt.

De meest effectieve en snelste manier om je triggerpoints uit te schakelen is door Dry Needling. Dan wordt er met een naaldje in de triggerpoint geprikt en als reaktie hierop ontspant de spier en wordt de verkorting opgeheven.
De kans bestaat dat als je spieren ontspannen zijn (zonder triggerpoints) dat de botten van je bekken vanzelf weer recht gaan staan, maar soms moet het even worden recht gezet door een chiropractor of manuele therapeut.
Dry Needling wordt door sommige fysiotherapeuten uitgevoerd en valt dan ook onder de vergoeding van fysiotherapie. 
Behandelaars kun je hier vinden: http://nvdn.org/index.php

Ik hoorde pas na 20 jaar dat triggerpoints er de oorzaak van zijn dat het bekken steeds scheef gaat staan. Ik ben nu een half jaar bezig met Dry Needling en ben enorm opgeknapt. 
Jij zult waarschijnlijk niet zo lang nodig hebben, omdat je nog niet zo lang met klachten rondloopt als ik.

Ik zou je dus eerst Dry Needling willen aanbevelen en daarna kun je altijd nog eens kijken of je shiatsu gaat doen.

----------

